# Trying to find a nice 2 finger case for Dad



## Hauser (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey folks, I'm new to the forum and pretty new to cigars in general, but my Dad's an old veteran so I should be in good hands! His birthday's coming up and I thought I'd get him a nice 2 finger case, however I'm having a tough time finding just the right one. What I'm looking for is a case that:


is 2 fingers (I know his 3 is too wide for some of his jackets)
fits Cohiba Esplendidos (his favourite)
is brown leather
looks a bit nicer than your average case
So far the closest I've found is this beauty from Savinelli:

Unfortunately I can't find any for sale online so I'm not sure if they're still being made or not, what I like about this one is that the curves make it look sort of handmade instead of the standard plain flat leather ones.

Any advice would be helpful folks, and I look forward to contributing to the forums!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

how about this one

http://www.cigaraccessories.cigarsolutions.com/PocketHumidor.html

Hope this helps,, Brian


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

try here:

http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/2643

or here:

http://pipesandcigars.com/dicrchthfici.html


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Or maybe this

http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=24

Look for one with enough room for a large RG cigar 
Brian...:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=183

I have this one and although you mentioned a 2 finger I love this case I gave away all my other 2 and 3 finger cases and use this soley when not using my travel humi


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

ResIpsa said:


> try here:
> 
> http://www.cubancrafters.com/products.php/item_id/2643


I've had a 3 finger case for years and often ran into the same problem with suit jackets.

I second the cuban crafters suggestion above. I purchased a 2 finger case from them and use it several times a week with absolute satisfaction.

I'm sure your Dad will enjoy whatever you decide to buy him. :tu


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Hauser,

I have a 3 finger case you have a picture of, and have been looking for another one for a few years now. There is a whole bunch available these days, from many manufacturers as others already pointed out, but sadly, the one you have a picture of is by far the best there is and better than anything else available. Not sure why they left the market (they were pretty expensive to begin with when I bought mine in late 90s, back then it was $80 for a 3 finger case), but the way it is made has not been duplicated, sadly so.

If you find one, please let me know, I need to buy a couple more. I will also contact a number of shops listed on Savinelli site to see if anyone carries this exact model. The beauty of the model you found is that it holds cigars in place, firmly and safely (up to a Torp size), while all the new manufacturers make cases that allow cigars to move, not a good thing in my book. Plus, the way the leather is molded on Savinelli makes for a very tight air seal, another great thing, IMO.

I'd say look for this particular manufacturer/model first before you commit to anything else. More expensive, but worth every penny.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=183
> 
> I have this one and although you mentioned a 2 finger I love this case I gave away all my other 2 and 3 finger cases and use this soley when not using my travel humi


I have the same one and do the same thing.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I just found one at Famous Cigars. Page 19 in their current flier. It has 2 tubes that hold up to 7 3/4 X 54 gar. Comes with a black leather case. ( I know you asked for brown)


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

I have one that is just as you described and it came from a Coach store, the handbag company. I'm not sure if Coach still sells them, but if there is a Coach outlet store near you, check there.

Bob R in OKC


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Hauser said:


> Hey folks, I'm new to the forum and pretty new to cigars in general, but my Dad's an old veteran so I should be in good hands! His birthday's coming up and I thought I'd get him a nice 2 finger case, however I'm having a tough time finding just the right one. What I'm looking for is a case that:
> 
> 
> is 2 fingers (I know his 3 is too wide for some of his jackets)
> ...


Spoke with Savinelli rep and was told you should call any of their authorized dealers (listed on their web site) and they can order any product you want.


----------



## sophicles (Apr 16, 2008)

If you still are looking, I found the one below that is sleak and just fits the esplendidos:

http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?prod=M-PCS02


----------

